# Wiper Motor



## 99897 (Jul 4, 2006)

Have just bought a 1987 Hymer 534, but the windscreen wipers move incredibly slowly. Think it might need a new motor. Any ideas where I can get one?

Cheers, Will


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Will

I know nothing about Hymer wipers but maybe a bit of lubrication and/or adjustment may help. OK ..you have tried that :lol: ...back to the drawing board.

Really I just posted this to keep your question in view on the front page for a bit longer :lol: 

Lets hope some of our Hymerists can sort you out.

mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I would have thought that wiper motor will work or not work - being slow may be a sign that [1] motor needs attention [2] mechanical parts need lubricating, I'd try before buying replacement.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

More likley than not it will be the wiper wheel boxs siezing(the bit were the wiper arm fits)Remove wipers and linkages lubricate and turn by hand to check, if lubrication fails and asembly remains stiff ,renewall is your only option
Geo


----------



## 99897 (Jul 4, 2006)

Cheers guys. Could have just saved me a few quid. I will put recommendations into effect.

Thanks again,

Will


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Will,

Be sure to let us know what you find. It may be of use to others.

J & R


----------



## 112791 (May 29, 2008)

hi guys have just finished reading your comments to the problem Wil had concerning his 1987 hymer windscreen wipper, I have just purchased one and have the same problem, i.e. its running slowly, just wondered if anyone new the outcome to this problem or where I can purchase a new one if possible???????


----------

